# More pictures...



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

http://www.autoevolution.com/cars/audi-tts-2014.html

I couldn't see this being posted before, but this site has some great images and allows you to compare against other cars.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it me ... or is there something missing from the virtual display? Speed, revs, date, day, time x2, tracks being played, fuel, coolant temp, outside temp - even oil temp and boost. But where is the odometer and trip meter?


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

New videos from Leipzig


----------



## bobauditt (Mar 21, 2014)

Nimbus265 said:


> New videos from Leipzig


Thank you!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nimbus265 said:


> New videos from Leipzig


Did you notice that in the 2nd video that although the matrix display shows the image of a TT the text said A3 Cabriolet and towards the end this changed to A3 Sportback.
Does this hint at the same technology making its way in to the A3 range soon?


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

Top Gear Egypt previews the Mk3 TTS 




Adaptive Quatro explained as well.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nimbus265 said:


> Top Gear Egypt previews the Mk3 TTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The adaptive LED lights - damn impressive.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Have not seen this before.

Exclusive hands-on: 2015 Audi TT Virtual Cockpit


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Had not seen these before.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kickaffe/ ... 990199204/

Especially like this one.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

tt3600 said:


> Have not seen this before.
> 
> Exclusive hands-on: 2015 Audi TT Virtual Cockpit


Whilst driving and checking on the screen what you're painstakingly writing on top of the MMI central controller (see 1.00 mins into video) you are
GOING TO CRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Isn't this the same offence as using a mobile phone to text as you drive? Yes, I'd say so.

Perhaps you are only allowed to use the writing pad when the car is stationary?

:?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidUKTTS said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > Have not seen this before.
> ...


Well it's not the same - using a mobile phone whilst driving is a specific offence, whilst writing on the MMI controller would come under the all embracing offence of " Not Having Proper Control Of The Vehicle'. which encompasses every eventuality from driving with a Labrador on your lap to getting a blow job whilst driving.

I agree though, it's equally dangerous and I'm quite sure it was never the intention that it be used on the move unless by a front seat passenger.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

igotone said:


> I agree though, it's equally dangerous and I'm quite sure it was never the intention that it be used on the move unless by a front seat passenger.


The front seat passenger who ends up blocking the driver's view of the road because they're leaning over to look through the steering wheel to read what it on the display in the virtual cockpit because it wasn't in the centre of the car?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

After over 12 months of ownership I still struggle with some aspects of the RNS-E. Yesterday it or I have messed up all the stored destinations in my Directory and I've had to wipe them all and start again. And I'm pretty good with techie things.
Looking at that video I think the new Virtual Cockpit will never be mastered by 80% of new TT buyers.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought this was worth sharing:

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... rience;i=1


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

tt3600 said:


> Nimbus265 said:
> 
> 
> > Top Gear Egypt previews the Mk3 TTS
> ...


I wonder if they work in the same way as the ones in my E Class did? I would NEVER have such a dangerous option again. I'd drive along a pitch black country road with my light stalk pushed away into "adaptive high beam" setting and when I approach a bend with white reflective markers the headlights would dip, thinking they were an approaching car. Just what you need going into a bend. And of course I couldn't override the dipped setting so as to actually see where I was going as the stalk was already in the high beam position! Mind you, it did force me to drive very, very, very, very slowly in such conditions.
Stupid, stupid, stupid.
Also, when actually approaching another car the lights would mostly react too late so I'd always be nervous as to whether to dip them myself or rely on the stupid, stupid system.
Very, VERY dangerous.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This looks pretty sharp:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

can_quattro said:


> This looks pretty sharp:


Should do, as will probably be North of £50k...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

£40K-£50k for a 4 pot engine 2.0l turbo, when BMW offer a silky smooth 3.0l 6 cylinder turbo.

Audi think we're mugs here.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

BMWs are very seductive, but not after a few of these:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

tt3600 said:


> £40K-£50k for a 4 pot engine 2.0l turbo, when BMW offer a silky smooth 3.0l 6 cylinder turbo.
> 
> Audi think we're mugs here.


Do you mean the BMW 6 cyl which doesn't sound much better than the 4 cyl Audi, this one being much lighter than the 6 cyl providing the TTS a brilliant handling?

http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-reviews ... 9-bmw-135i


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Do you imagine what the new TTS will deliver with 310 bhp, less weight and rear biased Quattro?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

tt3600 said:


> £40K-£50k for a 4 pot engine 2.0l turbo, when BMW offer a silky smooth 3.0l 6 cylinder turbo.
> 
> Audi think we're mugs here.


I've come from 28 years of 9 BMWs to a TTS. Last BMW was a 330ci MSport convertible. The TTS engine sounds much nicer.

I went into my BMW dealer and could find nothing I liked. Weird design, horrible bobbly Sport or MSport suspension (thanks to the run flats?), feeling of cheap mass production.

Now that Audi are out selling BMW and Mercedes I would agree they are taking advantage price-wise. But wouldn't you?

:?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Extensive set of pictures available with the Autocar review of the TTS.
I am loving the TTS in Vegas Yellow, but I don't know if I would be brave enough to buy it in that colour.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... ive-review


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

New Video and pictures:

Audi:
https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/publ ... d_TTS.html

autoevolution:
http://www.autoevolution.com/news/new-a ... 6131.html#

For the first time we see press photos of Ibis White


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Many new videos:


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Scuba just doesn't suit the TT IMO


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

> Some 27 per cent of the chassis/body being aluminium.


Imagine if it was 69% the car would have been *much* lighter.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

> Audi TT S Coupé S-Tronic
> 
> Price £40,270; 0-62mph 4.6sec; Top speed 155mph (limited); Economy 40.9mpg; CO2 159g/km; Kerb weight 1460kg; Engine type, cc 4cyls, 1984cc, turbo petrol; Power 306bhp between 5800-6200rpm; Torque 280lb ft between 1800-5700rpm; Gearbox six-speed dual clutch automatic


Is the weight in the Autocar article correct?

The TT-RS s-tronic is 1475kg so where is the 50Kg weight saving gone with the new TT-S?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

From the Paris Motor Show, and Audi France's Dare TT Display
Set of pictures showing some new colours:

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... %20Display


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

More pictures from the Dare TT display in Paris:

http://www.audipassion.com/2014/paris-2 ... ur-twitter

www.audidarett.com


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

First TTS in white:
http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... Audi;i=247

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... Audi;i=248

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... Audi;i=249

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... G-3012.jpg

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... Audi;i=329

http://img.turbo.fr/07657009-photo-mond ... i-tt-s.jpg

http://img.turbo.fr/07657011-photo-mond ... i-tt-s.jpg

http://img.turbo.fr/07657013-photo-mond ... i-tt-s.jpg


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Some new real world pics of a red S Line quattro, this time from Poland.
Thought they were different enough to share.
http://autokult.pl/3822,nowe-audi-tt-2- ... eria-zdjec


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> Some new real world pics of a red S Line quattro, this time from Poland.
> Thought they were different enough to share.
> http://autokult.pl/3822,nowe-audi-tt-2- ... eria-zdjec


Some nice photos there. Definitely Tango red or Glacia white for the TT and Yellow for the TTS!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice Hi Res photo of the Red TT S Line again from the Dare TT display in Paris.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3934/153 ... 30_o_d.jpg


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

http://imgur.com/ftyKB


This is the colour I have ordered and seeing it in live photos for the first time. No comment about the parking but even parked like that it looks great! Manual for me though. Hopefully it will arrive January sometime....live in hope!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

nkpt7 said:


> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/ftyKB
> 
> This is the colour I have ordered and seeing it in live photos for the first time. No comment about the parking but even parked like that it looks great! Manual for me though. Hopefully it will arrive January sometime....live in hope!


Great Colour choice! Daytona Grey if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

That's right. Only available in the S Line


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

nkpt7 said:


> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/ftyKB
> 
> This is the colour I have ordered and seeing it in live photos for the first time. No comment about the parking but even parked like that it looks great! Manual for me though. Hopefully it will arrive January sometime....live in hope!


That's stunning! Where did you order? Any news on the TTS when you ordered?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Another nice set of S Line pictures from Poland:
http://moto.wp.pl/gid,16983081,title,Au ... jecie.html


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

jc74 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > I agree though, it's equally dangerous and I'm quite sure it was never the intention that it be used on the move unless by a front seat passenger.
> ...


"Honest m'lud, the girlfriend wasn't giving me a BJ in a public place, she was leaning over to check the Sat Nav" :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> jc74 said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Daytona, S-Line


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Another Red S Line, this time from France.

http://www.autonews.fr/photos/178059-au ... tos-essai/


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

patatus said:


>


This really does look nice. I assume it is Glacia? The troube living on an Island is that it is highly unlikely that you are going to see one in the flesh and colour choice would have to be made on a best guess basis. Seeing all these photos do help though. My current favourites in order are Glacia White, Daytona Grey and then Tango Red. 

Still miffed that all these nice photos are coming up with the "blade" alloys which are not an option on the UK site!


----------



## gram (May 4, 2009)

Long time no post, I do lurk occasionally though ^_^

First mk 3 I've seen on the road tonight, spotted it on my way home from work.

< 5% battery left in my phone at the time though so no flash and but boosted up the ISO a bit.










Might set off early in the morning to see if I can get another look in the daylight. Such an awesome looking car though, might need an upgrade next year.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

This is the one I have ordered. Good to see these hi resolution pics as I have not seen it in real life yet. 2.5 months to go until delivery (fingers crossed)!



patatus said:


> Daytona, S-Line


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks nice nkpt7 but what alloys did you chose given that the "blades" aren't available on the UK market?


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I went for the 5 Arm Star (CJ3 code).



35mphspeedlimit said:


> Looks nice nkpt7 but what alloys did you chose given that the "blades" aren't available on the UK market?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

More black cars showing up.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

A collection of S Lines.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think the black colour does not look nice on the new TT. It does not give it the WOW factor that the others do...


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

LA Auto Show pics.
TTS shown with optional red painted calipers.
http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... di-571.jpg


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

2015 Audi TT Photo-shoot in Swedish Winter:

http://www.gtspirit.com/2015/02/09/stun ... sh-winter/


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

A good set of images here:
http://abcmoteur.fr/essais/essais-audi- ... -s-tronic/

First pictures and video that I have seen of a Sepang Blue TTS with Express Red interior.
I might have found my colour combination  
Still a very long wait as ordering in Canada will not start for the TTS until fall 2015, so this time next year :roll:

Video here (originally posted by sherry13 in another thread):


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

For all those Sepang Blue lovers, a few I took at Geneva - Sepang Blue Pearl TTS Roadster with Audi Exclusive leather Super Sports Seats extended leather.


----------

